# IELTS Tests Academic or General



## Clintwade (Apr 27, 2008)

Greetings fellow expats,

Happy Canada Day to all!!

I have a predicament I need some help with. I am currently busy with my Express Entry profile and have completed everything needed. ECAs are done for my 3 degrees, Medicals, Police Clearance, References, Affidavits, Job offer with LMIA, and IELTS tests in Academic module as this is required by College of Psychologists of Ontario.

Now my challenge is this, and I cannot find answers anywhere. I have seen across many of the forums in the last few days that CIC rejects applications that are submitted with the Academic Test module being done, despite this being a more complicated test.

As this is a requirement of my registration conditions to practice psychology in Canada, how does this now work with CIC??

Will they accept the Academic or will they still insist on General??

I have tried without success contacting CIC from South Africa, only to find out you can only call them from within Canada. I tried contacting the local Canadian High Commission here, only to be told, send us an email and we will respond in 30 days, we don't talk to you over the phone.

My job offer is conditional on me being able to start in January 2017 and I fear I am running out of time to in effect apply for PR before i am sure of how to proceed from here on.

You Guidance here will be appreciated. Or if someone could call the CIC in Canada for me on 1-888-242-2100 and post their comments here for me that would be great.

I wait in anticipation of your infinite wisdom answers.

Regards


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Is there not a local number you can call (although you would have to pay long distance charges)?


----------



## arkytechie (Jun 6, 2016)

As per my opinion, you can apply to universities using academic IELTS and General IELTS for Job/Work even though the former is tougher than the latter.
I think it would be difficult if you use academic IELTS for work-related PR. I have not heard of such a case so far. I think it is more about the intended purpose for what it is meant for rather than the difficulty levels.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

arkytechie said:


> As per my opinion, you can apply to universities using academic IELTS and General IELTS for Job/Work even though the former is tougher than the latter.
> I think it would be difficult if you use academic IELTS for work-related PR. I have not heard of such a case so far. I think it is more about the intended purpose for what it is meant for rather than the difficulty levels.



It doesn't sound to me as if the OP is applying to universities, they are coming to work.


----------



## arkytechie (Jun 6, 2016)

colchar said:


> It doesn't sound to me as if the OP is applying to universities, they are coming to work.


I agree with you. 
The person has a Academic IELTS and he/she wants to use the score for job/PR which may not be accepted by the Canadian Immigration Authorities.


----------



## MaryClark (Jul 16, 2016)

Unfortunately I have to agree that you need to pass both - Academic IELTS for your job placement and General for your CIC admission. This is a great country, but some things are might look weired from teh foreigner perspective.

Since there are very high standards for equality, the rules are - admission score (for your CIC application) is calculated based on General IELTS score. Basta! They cannot/will not/don't know how to recalculate your Academic result into General.

Regarding calling CIC to ask a question. Sorry. Don't even spend your money and time on that. Do you know how many times I tried!!! Even when you reach them, you are just going on a lop with voice recorded instructions. Everything is on the website only. Even when you already have your registration number or your documents are in the middle of processing.

You can authorize a lawyer in Canada to work with them. But my advice - don't spend money on it. He will tell you the same.

Good luck! It will be alright!


----------

